# Bronchitis and hedgie correlation?



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm in the super fun process of having my lungs tested to find the reason for a sudden onset, month-long bout of asthma/bronchitis that isn't responding to inhalers. I'm 99% sure it's because I started walking to work a couple months ago, and my 1.5 mile route consists of walking through plumes of construction dust, then through an area of extremely dense car exhaust, then past restaurants with smokers outside.

But I want to rule out any and all other possibilities, so I was wondering if anyone has experienced or heard of hedgehogs causing asthma/lung problems? Piglet's cage is lined with fleece that I wash once a week with fragrance and dye-free detergent, and spot clean daily. I swap out his snuggle bag twice a week, and he is bathed regularly. Any ideas are much appreciated.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Most definitely it could be hedgie related. Is his cage in your bedroom? If so, move it out and see if it helps. If possible, have someone else clean his cage and bedding for a couple of weeks. Do you find you are worse after cleaning his cage? 

Although some say hedgehogs do not cause allergies, it simply is not true. Many people have had to give up their hedgehog due to allergies. Do you have allergies to other animals?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

He's set up in the living room, otherwise I would never be able to sleep with all his running around.  I'm allergic to most animals if I rub my face in their fur long enough, but the most troublesome one is with cats. I don't remember this happening when I was a kid with hamsters, and it's weird that it would come on so suddenly after having him almost a year (almost time to make him a birthday hat!  ).

My lungs are tight and achey all day and every day, but the most noticeable difference is after my walk, so I'm leaning towards that as the cause. So much for saving money on the monthly parking fee, eh? :roll: I hope it's not Piggy - it would break my heart to give up my little squish.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Six months to a year seems to be the most common time frame for hedgehog allergies to become severe. If walking makes it worse, perhaps you have exercise induced asthma. I do, and walking or any physical exertion triggers it. Sometimes I'm worse than others depending on what other allergy triggers are around at the time. The inhaler helps but doesn't prevent it. 

If this is sudden, it is most likely not caused by Piglet. You would have noticed other allergy symptoms before it reached the point of asthma. Also, once you are away from home and him for a few hours, you should improve.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Nancy said:


> If this is sudden, it is most likely not caused by Piglet. You would have noticed other allergy symptoms before it reached the point of asthma. Also, once you are away from home and him for a few hours, you should improve.


Well in that case, it's back to the doctor I go! Thanks for your input, Nancy.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

One more question. If I have a URI, can I transfer it to Piglet?


----------

